# Cal 229



## Gina Smith (Apr 19, 2017)

We have just acquired a 29ft Cal 229 that has a traveler the latter part of the cockpit and does not have a bimini. The question I have is how do you put a bimini on this type of cockpit?


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

Cal 2-25 here and my pics are a bit lousy as they don't show the relation of the traveler to the bimini together, but you could move the traveler forward to just outside the companionway like on my boat:



















Or do a weird bimini that only covers the front half of the cockpit like this 2-29(don't recommend the aluminum/nylon fittings though):










Or do a weird split bimini like this 2-29:










Or move the traveler to the coach roof like this 2-29:


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, and welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## Cal31Windchaser (Jan 5, 2014)

My cal 31 has a similar cockpit layout. Position of the main sheet would make the bimini too small to be of any service and would get in the way of the aft ladder, which we use a lot at anchor. So, gave up on bimini idea, bought a nice wide-brim hat and put up an umbrella at anchor, secured to the steering pedestal, when the sun gets intense. When we motored down the Tenn-Tom 8 hrs per day I put up an awning over the mainsail and steered from under the shade of the awning with a boat hook (it was really hot).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

You may have seen this already...

We have a similar issue, traveler mid cockpit.

We recently made a sunshade that sets up nicely, with the mainsheet (on a quick release) hooked to the toerail outside the lifelines.

However, it's a 'moored or motoring only' situation. No shelter while sailing. For the most part that suits us, I don't like to have to try to look around a bimini to check the mainsail trim.

Anyhow, it's a part time solution...

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/284362-diy-sunshade-rain-tent.html


----------



## Cal31Windchaser (Jan 5, 2014)

Faster said:


> You may have seen this already...
> 
> We have a similar issue, traveler mid cockpit.
> 
> ...


Faster, does your shade go whole way from stern rail to mast, underneath the boom? I have a tent that goes over the boom and can see lengthening it to go all the way to the stern. Just haven't figured out what to do with the topping lift.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The shade covers the cockpit from the dodger to just past the binnacle, leaving clear access to the BBQ and the stern ladder. I did not want to cover our dodger-mounted solar panel.

We have a rigid vang, but store the halyard at the boom end. When we swing the boom outboard to set up the shade it's not an issue. We've put a snapshackle on the mainsheet block so it's quick to disconnect from the traveler and move to the toerail.


----------



## Movingrightalong... (Apr 14, 2017)

Gina Smith said:


> We have just acquired a 29ft Cal 229 that has a traveler the latter part of the cockpit and does not have a bimini. The question I have is how do you put a bimini on this type of cockpit?


Are you looking to get shade on the whole cockpit or just the aft half/helm?


----------

